# Bad Thermostat at 1,645 miles



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

I would just add that I am sorry for your trouble, the new thermostat in these is electrically operated to stay hot most of the time for emissions (thanks EPA) and thermostats go bad all the time. We will have to learn to deal with how they make all the brands of new cars these days, trust me they pay the technician like $9 to change it and the whole system sucks. The main thing is you got a great little car and they'll fix it for free.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey boost, I now have 5700 miles and no problems with the cooling system since. I see your an efi tuner, any thoughts on the Vermont tune?


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

pbeyer2010 said:


> Hey boost, I now have 5700 miles and no problems with the cooling system since. I see your an efi tuner, any thoughts on the Vermont tune?


I can recommend him as a reputable and knowledgeable tuner so far. I would also encourage anyone considering a tune to factor in "_life is short_" and "_what are a service department's motives / goals_" before running away from a high quality tune because of warranty concerns. Just my 2 cents... back on topic


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

To the OP, there are 3 bulletins out right now about thermostat issues, 2 involve a reprogram, and 1 changing the thermostat. The thermostat one mentions different codes then what you scanned, so I hope they updated your ECM too... anyways as long as it's fixed, great!


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Boost said:


> To the OP, there are 3 bulletins out right now about thermostat issues, 2 involve a reprogram, and 1 changing the thermostat. The thermostat one mentions different codes then what you scanned, so I hope they updated your ECM too... anyways as long as it's fixed, great!


Yea, they upgraded the programming as well thank goodness !


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Good deal! That was probably the fix lol


----------



## SSsuperdave (Jul 8, 2011)

Same problem and fix on mine. I am awaiting the release of HP tuners support for these cars. Be neat to see how its all controlled. And as for the $9 to change the thermostat, is that what the GM warranty pays the dealership for the repair? I know they have a set time/amount that GM says it should take a tech to make the repair and if it runs over, then the dealership has to eat the added cost in time or materials. At least thats what I've been told.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

SSsuperdave said:


> Same problem and fix on mine. I am awaiting the release of HP tuners support for these cars. Be neat to see how its all controlled. And as for the $9 to change the thermostat, is that what the GM warranty pays the dealership for the repair? I know they have a set time/amount that GM says it should take a tech to make the repair and if it runs over, then the dealership has to eat the added cost in time or materials. At least thats what I've been told.


EFILive supports them NOW, I can see it ALL 
I meant that every dealer technician gets paid around $20 / hour (commission only, flat rate). So if the set warranty labor time for the thermostat job is 0.7 hours (and yes, they are very low like that), your total pay after taxes is not enough for a burger and fries, and that includes 
-clocking in on the job, checking repair history
-finding the keys, hopefully
-finding the car, hope it starts / runs
-driving it in and lifting it / hopefully it's cooled down
-diagnose and look for bulletins
-get parts and estimate
-complete repair / test drive / clean car
-fill out story / punch out
- park car and turn in paper keys
 Not complaining at all about dealer tech life, going on a decade, but yeah, around $9 for two hours of work...


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

oh and lol sorry GM does not ever eat added time it takes haha the technician eats EVERY second that is wasted not producing, you can beg for extra time but it is limited and you have to have a good story. That's why we hustle but it's all good


----------



## Gio93z (Sep 8, 2011)

correct! I try not to brake down the flat rate times by the job and how much the tech is making per job b/c it makes me a bit uneasy - 



RPO LLW .6 

non LLW .8

and we may claim upto .3 for diag. time or pressure testing etc.

havn't had the pleasure of doing one yet but i prefer doing timing chains in a Traverse for 8.6 hours instead fftopic:
RPO LLW*LABOR TIME: *0.6Except RPO LLW*LABOR TIME: *0.8Diagnosis Time: You may claim up to the allowable labor hours depending on actual time performing diagnosis.*ADD: *0.0-0.3


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

^ what he said. ccasion14: we suffer together...


----------

